# Hello dear! I would like to ask why my '' spongecake doesn't rise?''



## cuppycake777 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello hello..

I need help!

This is the recipe:

((Sponge Cake))
2 eggs *room temperature
60g (2.1oz.) granulated sugar
60g (2.1oz.) cake flour
20g (0.7oz.) melted unsalted butter

But there is one funny matter.

My cake does not rise.

It is well cooked but the video shows the cake should be spongy.

Mine is like ... I don know.

But the recipe wrote recommend cake pan  was 18cm (7.1-inch) round cake pan.

I used a square cake pan.

Is there any problem.

Does this affect the rising of the cake? 

Thanks!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Cuppy, There is no raising agent in your cake mix. You will need to add baking powder.

Try this one : -

4 eggs

2 cups caster(fine) sugar 

1 cup milk

1/4 cup butter

2 cups all purpose flour

1 teaspoon baking powder

1/4 teaspoon salt

Beat eggs - add sugar and beat till light and fluffy

mix dry ingredients and sift. add to the egg mix gradually but just till its just combined

Heat butter gently with the milk till the butter is just melted...dont make it hot. add to the batter and just mix till it is combined...Gently

pour into 2 round or square tins and bake for 20-25 minutes at 325. Check with a toothpick if it comes out clean when you insert in the middle .

Leave in the tin for 5 minutes then onto a cooling rack

Hope that helps

Bug


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

What are you doing with the eggs?

2 eggs do not seem to me to be enough for a true sponge cake.

Sponge cakes rely on well beaten eggs or egg whites to rise.

The sponge cake recipes I have successfully used call for 6 eggs to a cup or so of flour. Sometimes the whites are beaten separately until stiff, then folded in. In another one I make, the whole eggs are beaten for a good 8-10 minutes until they are light and fluffy, then the dry ingredients and sugar are slowly added.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

*The size of the pan matters*

If your pan has the same width as the diameter of the round pan in the recipe, it will be too big. If you imagine a circle drawn inside the square pan, you'll see that a large amount of batter will be in the four corners. If you're good at geometry you can figure out the area of a circle with 18 cm diameter you can figure out how very small that square cake pan would have to be to make the cake rise properly.

The method is not described in your recipe, and the method is everything. Egg yolks beaten with most of the sugar, egg whites beaten with the rest of the sugar, flour and butter carefully folded in with least movement, these are essential. But in the wrong size pan, you are spreading your batter out so it can only be like a thick pancake.

Bughut, i don;t think if it's made properly it would need baking powder, just look at the size of the pan, it's very small. 7 inch, not the usual 8 or 9 inch. Beaten egg yolks, beaten egg whites, proper folding,

and ChicagoTerry, i think maybe the 2 eggs (large eggs, perhaps) would be enough for the same reason. I would use 3 eggs for an 8 inch round pan, so 2 might be enough. But yes, the technique is very important. But mainly the size of the pan is essential. I doubt they even make a square pan small enough to be equvalent to a 7 inch round one.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Very true about the size of the pan. I didn't read that part carefully enough. The recipe calling for 6 eggs that I make most often uses a 10" tube pan. MUCH larger than the pan called for in the OP's recipe.

Also, the sponge cake recipes I am familiar with use very little or no butter. The fat in them mostly or entirely comes from the egg yolks. That's what makes them "spongy' and able to soak up liquor or syrup. They are very different from butter-based cakes. Some of the recipes I have used also call for a pinch of cream of tarter.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

7" round pan x 1" = Pi*R*R*h = 3.14159*3.5*3.5*1 = 38.48, say 38.5 cubic inches (equivalent to 2.625 cups or 2 5/8 cups)

Equivalent square pan = Square root of 38.5 = 6.2" x 6.2" x 1"

Round to square pan of same depth:

7" -> 6.2" (6 1/4")
8" -> 7.1"
9" -> 8"
10" -> 8.86" (8 7/8")
Ratio of round pans to 8" round pan:

7" = 0.7656 or 3/4 of 8" pan
8" = 1.000
9" = 1.265 or 1 1/4" of 8"
10" = 1.5625 0r 1 9/16 of 8"


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks Pete, i'm going to print that out and put it in my recipe notebook!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

ChicagoTerry said:


> Also, the sponge cake recipes I am familiar with use very little or no butter. The fat in them mostly or entirely comes from the egg yolks. That's what makes them "spongy' and able to soak up liquor or syrup. They are very different from butter-based cakes. Some of the recipes I have used also call for a pinch of cream of tarter.


In the UK (and probably elsewhere) a "sponge" or a "sponge cake" is what we would call a butter cake. Otherwise, i think it;s called a butterless sponge. It;s always confusing in translating these recipes from english to english /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif. Cuppycake didn;t say where she/he's from, but it might be somewhere that butter cakes are called spongecakes.


----------



## suki1964 (Jul 16, 2013)

That is a Traditional Victoria sponge recirpe. There is no raising agent required. You whisk the butter and sugar till near white , beat in the whisked eggs then carefully fold in the sieved flour. I would also have added a tablespoon of milk

The size of tin is paramount to the recipe. I would think your tin was too large


----------



## cuppycake777 (Jul 19, 2013)

I learnt that from a youtube ... guru ??

and she is kinda famous , but i wondered why i followed her recipe it doesn't success but her video showed up so extremely perfect!


----------



## cuppycake777 (Jul 19, 2013)

She is from Japan =)


----------



## cuppycake777 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey dear, ummmmm.... what she showed in her video & also described.

the steps was very very easy.

1.beat the white eggs until peak foam and add sugar.

2.beat the egg yolks until pale yellow or turns like a mayonnaise color and add sugar.

3.sift the flour into the egg mixture.

4.add the meringue to the egg yolk mixture and bake.

I had like.. tried this for more than 4 times, it doesnt rise... the cake dont love me i guess =(

and so do her '' Japanese roll cake '' as known as Swiss Roll, it doesnt rise...


----------



## cuppycake777 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you thank you sooo much!!

will attach a picture for you next time =)


----------



## cuppycake777 (Jul 19, 2013)

hey dear, mind if i ask this question?

hahaha! how do u measure the 1/4 cup of butter?

i mean do u mean by melting the butter of 1/4 cup.. do you have in grams measurement?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

You can find conversions for volume to weight measures of various substances looking on google (put these words: "cups to grams" butter conversion)

as for the cake not coming out, you will never get a cake to come out if you use the wrong sized pan.  Your pan, being square, was too big.


----------



## cuppycake777 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you sooooo much!!!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Cuppycake,

Would it be possible to provide the link to that video ?

www.traditionaloven.com may help you in your conversions.

1/4 cup = 4 tbsp (general measurement)

How did your cake turn out ? Did your re-make it ?

Petals.


----------



## cuppycake777 (Jul 19, 2013)

ahh.... u know what i explore today!

LOL!

you know maybe i did not like beat the eggs until fluffy, maybe i do not have the patience !

LOL!...

but anyway , but i did like a lot of times!

but not that good..










But anyway the recipes are super simple!

but i don know why they dont turn out sooo pretty!!!


----------



## graham corbett (Nov 28, 2013)

cuppycake

What you are trying to bake is in fact a swiss roll , a sponge cake is totally different , in a swiss roll you have sugar, eggs and plain flour, for a sponge cake you use suger ,eggs ,butter and self raising flour, there are NO sponge cakes made WITHOUT butter


----------

